# Joukkoliikennefoorumi > Foorumista itsestään >  Viestien pituudesta

## moxu

Toimin järjestössä, joka äskettäin kirjasi liittokokouksensa sääntöihin ohjeen, ettei puheenvuoron pituus saa ylittää kahta minuuttia.
Sääntö olisi ihan hyvä tällaisessa keskustelussakin. Muutamien kirjoittajien varsin asiapitoisiakin juttuja on liian raskasta lukea, kun ne tuntuvat aina vain jatkuvan. Juttujen pitäisi kuitenkin olla vuoropuheluun kykeneviä.
Toimittajana noudatan itse 2000:n merkin ohjesääntöä. Siitä yli voi mennä vain todella raskaalla asialla. Ja viimeistään 3000:n merkin kohdalla olisi annettava kommentointivuoro muillekin. Kahden minuutin sääntökin voisi toimia: jos jutun ääneen lukeminen selvästi artikuloiden kestää yli kaksi minuuttia, se on liian pitkä.

Toivon, ettei ylläpito nyt rupea tämän takia muuttamaan asetuksia, vaan ainoastaan, että itse kukin tykönään pohtii, mikä onkaan asiasisällön optimaalinen pituus -ja tarvitseeko kaikkea kirjoittaa kerralla.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Toivon, ettei ylläpito nyt rupea tämän takia muuttamaan asetuksia, vaan ainoastaan, että itse kukin tykönään pohtii, mikä onkaan asiasisällön optimaalinen pituus -ja tarvitseeko kaikkea kirjoittaa kerralla.


Pitkien juttujen kirjoittajana olen samaa mieltä kanssasi ja yritän noudattaa ohjettasi. Olen yrittänyt aiemminkin, mutta huonolla menestyksellä.  :Sad:  
Antero

----------

